# 2010 GT-R Faster (But Still not Fastest) at the Nürburgring



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan bested its own Nürburgring record today with a 7:27.56 lap in the updated 2010 GT-R. The new time trumps the previous GT-R "personal best" of 7:29. It is, however, still short of the ZR1's best time of 7:26.4 and the Dodge Viper ACR's record of 7:22.1.

The new GT-R features 5 more horsepower than the previous model, as well as a revised transmission, new tires and a retuned suspension. Apparently those small modifications made a difference.

Nissan's top test driver Toshio Suzuki piloted the new GT-R around the Ring and while the company is pleased with the result they aren't finished yet. Citing less than ideal track conditions (including dust and sand on the track) the Nissan team will attempt a faster time tomorrow and search (somewhat fruitlessly we might add) to set a new overall Nürburgring record.

We'll be sure to bring you an update if there's a better time.

More: *2010 GT-R Faster (But Still not Fastest) at the Nürburgring* on AutoGuide.com


----------

